# Entry Level SS/Fixed - Top 5 affordable/quality mix



## Nickel II (Jul 18, 2003)

Hi all. Been a long time since I posted on RBR. Wife and I had a baby 4 years ago and I got a job with no shower/bike locker setup so my riding days dwindled to mainly mountain biking on the weekend and running during the week because it was convenient.

Good news. My company moves into a new building next week with SHOWERS and secure area to lock up bikes!!!! My old road bike is an entry level Bianchi Brava (Sora components anyone! - hey it was affordable) with 10,000 miles on it and I am due for a new bike. A few years back I built up a SS mtn bke that I love riding.

So I want to buy a new SS/Fixed gear bike for commuting as an XMAS present!!! I want to buy new and keep it under or around $700. I suspect building up from scratch will be expensive and I don't have many misc. road parts laying around.

I am looking for advice for your top 3-5 most affordable SS/fixed gear bikes that are also of decent quality. I would like to put a rack on the back for commuting (tried bike bag in past, didn't like it), and while I suspect I will keep it SS, a flip-flop hub to tried fixed gear would be nice.

I did some searching of posts here last night and two bike appear to standout in the forums:
- Schwinn Madison
- Bianchi San Jose

Any bad things to say about either one above, or others you can recommend. I understand the Madison does NOT have rack mounts so that may be out. I hate to try a rack mount that attaches to the seat post as those are heavy and flimsy in my experience. It also looks the the San Jose is SS only, no fixed gear option. 

As of right now I am leaning towards the Bianchi, but my info is limited. Also, not sure this is important, but on my MTN bike SS, I am running 32:18 gearing. I live in San Diego - lots of hills on the trails and the roads. I can make most of the hills at that gearing. I am thinking 42:16 or 42:17 for a road bike. I went for a road ride yesterday and run a 42 front ring. I tried to stay in the 17 in the back most of the day and for the most part succeeded, but did downshift a few times. Some of the hills were a ***** but I didn't walk at all.

Looking for any advice, input on what else I might want to consider and why.

Thanks.

PS - darn, only one post! All my old posts must have been wiped out when they upgraded the forum software. It has been a good 4 years since I posted I am sure, but my username and password still seem to work. Odd.


----------



## seeborough (Feb 3, 2004)

Nickel II said:


> Hi all. Been a long time since I posted on RBR. Wife and I had a baby 4 years ago and I got a job with no shower/bike locker setup so my riding days dwindled to mainly mountain biking on the weekend and running during the week because it was convenient.
> 
> Good news. My company moves into a new building next week with SHOWERS and secure area to lock up bikes!!!! My old road bike is an entry level Bianchi Brava (Sora components anyone! - hey it was affordable) with 10,000 miles on it and I am due for a new bike. A few years back I built up a SS mtn bke that I love riding.
> 
> ...



Mr. Nickel, 
Let me welcome you back. I, too, have a four year old and am splitting time between riding and playtime. Both are great ways to spend time, no?
To reply to your questions: I have a few fixed/SS rides that are in your price range, but none with rack or mudguard braze-ons. However, my next project is a Motobecane frame from bikeisland.com. 
Frame/fork/HS $220
SuginoRD cranks/BB $100
a decent enough wheel set on ebay $250
Kalloy stem/bar/post $ 80
Tektro levers/calipers $70
rack/fenders $50
your favorite saddle priceless

Looks like $750 to $800 could get you pretty nice ride. :thumbsup:


----------



## tihsepa (Nov 27, 2008)

I commute on a SE Lager with fenders and I picked it up at Performance for 450.00 with the fenders. Not the best but not too bad either. I dont commute far though. About 4 miles to the train. then 5 miles from the train to work. Its a nice ride at 430 am except in the Chicago snow.


----------



## David Loving (Jun 13, 2008)

There are seven bikes from $479-299 at bikes direct and they all look decent to me. Check out the trek soho s and the cannondale capo.


----------



## dunklegelb (Sep 20, 2008)

How bout a CycloCross SINGLESPEED? 
This one from Bikes Direct. I believe BikeIsland has the frameset but it has the fugly decals:
https://www.bikesdirect.com/products/motobecane/uno.htm

I kinda like this REDLINE 925 too, I believe its under $700, 
And the gearing looks good for hills:
https://www.redlinebicycles.com/adultbikes/925.html


----------



## David Loving (Jun 13, 2008)

I just checked the IRO website. They have some decent builds that come in at about 
$ 700+. I am running 42/16 on a cannondale I converted to SS. It's about 70 gear inches.


----------



## lonesomesteve (Mar 26, 2008)

The two you mentioned (Schwinn Madison and Bianchi San Jose) are my favorites. A couple other good ones that are mostly commute-ready are the Redline 925 pictured above and the Raleigh One-way. I wouldn't rule out the Madison because of the lack of rack mounts. A couple of P-clamps will solve that problem.

Disclaimer: My commuter bike is a Bianchi Volpe that I converted to single speed. The San Jose is basically the single speed version of the Volpe. Same frame with track ends instead of horizontal dropouts.


----------



## JohnStonebarger (Jan 22, 2004)

I bought a Motobecane Uno from Bikes Direct (http://www.bikesdirect.com/products/motobecane/uno.htm) a few weeks ago for a commuter and I couldn't be happier. I had considered several other options, especially the One-Way and the 925, but decided I'd like a bike so cheap I wouldn't think twice about leaving it out all day.

I went back and forth on different offerings from BD, but chose the Uno because it had just about everything I wanted -- drop bars, brakes, rack and fender bosses, a fixed gear and a freewheel, and geometry very similar to my road bikes -- for $400 shipped. Weeks later I've stripped off the rear brake and removed the toe clips and reflectors, but the only thing I've felt a need to swop out or add were a pair of old fenders I've had sitting around.

The bike mailed promptly, with little assembly required, and I was impressed that it even included little details like decent rim tape. I did true and tension the wheels, but they were probably ridable right out of the box. All in all I'm very pleased.


----------



## Dave Hickey (Jan 27, 2002)

Welcome back...

If I were to buy a budget/quality fixed gear today, I would go with either a Schwinn Madison or an IRO Mark V or Angus..

IMHO, the Madison has a charm/class to it that few other bikes in that price range have..

The IRO Mark V is great if you want to run SS and fixed since it has routing for the rear brake

The Angus is more of a pure fixed gear....



There are plenty of offerings in this price range and more come out every month... Pick the one that speaks to you.....


----------



## blakcloud (Apr 13, 2006)

There are lots of great bikes in your price range, so it will be hard to choose one. Right now I have a Kona Paddy Wagon which isn't half bad. Steel frame, plenty of room for big tires and/or fenders. Has lower rear rack mounts and two water bottle mounts. Geometry is more road bike than track bike. You might want to have a look.


----------



## Nickel II (Jul 18, 2003)

Hey - thanks for the replies, advice and insight everyone. I haven't made a decision yet, but what is looking most interesting to me is the IRO Cycles route. Sounds stupid, but I get a really good vibe from the website and found a lot of positive reviews on the web. Someone said "go with the one the speaks to you" and that is it.

At first I was bummed because, even though the "build a bike" feature says the Mark V has braze-ons for a rack, I called and that is a misprint. The rob/jon frame had them but was discontinued and they are not going to have a repalcement frame until spring 09 called the phoenix.

But, the other gem I saw is lonesomesteve educatng me on p-clamps. I had never heard of them before.

I am going to go back over my list and compare to my budget and make a choice in the next few weeks, but I am leaning towards IRO Mark V and using p-clamps to mount a rack. Their build a bike feature says the chain rings are only available in a 46. I wasn't keen on that as even a 46/18 I think is too steep for me to start, but I also called and they said they can throw on a 42 for me and to call in the order rather than use the web.

It looks like all of IRO's components are private labeled with their name on it. Does anyone know the manufacturer/quality reports? Most interested in the wheels and what to expect. If there is anything I'm bad at, it is truing wheels.


----------



## Dave Hickey (Jan 27, 2002)

The IRO hubs are rebadged Formula hubs...They are bullet proof.. The rims are unlabled Velocity Fusion rims( at least they were)... I've bought two wheelsets from IRO and had zero problems.... I can't speak for the rest of the components


----------



## Nickel II (Jul 18, 2003)

Well, just looked at performancebike.com, and they put the Madison on sale at $459. Based on what everyone is saying, that seems like a steal. Even after tax, it is $200 under an IRO.

Going to debate it tonight and will swing by local performance shop on the way home to see if they have any in-stock to check out.


----------



## DIRT BOY (Aug 22, 2002)

Nickel II said:


> Well, just looked at performancebike.com, and they put the Madison on sale at $459. Based on what everyone is saying, that seems like a steal. Even after tax, it is $200 under an IRO.
> 
> Going to debate it tonight and will swing by local performance shop on the way home to see if they have any in-stock to check out.


I love my Madsion. It rides, REALLY, REALLY nice.

Old pic:


----------



## innergel (Jun 14, 2002)

Check the stickies at the top of this forum. There is a very large list of all the fixed gear usual suspects. 

That Schwinn Madison is getting a lot of good play lately. Based on DirtBoy's pic, I can see why. Great looking bike. I'm off to check out the Kona Paddy Wagon.


----------



## bikesdirect (Sep 9, 2006)

*Does This Matter*

I am very interested in opinions here

We sell 9 models of SS/FG right now

5 are from Taiwan
4 are from China

Does the country of origin matter to any shopper on these SS/FG bikes?

Does anyone care where the Schwinn, Redline, or Bianchi are made?

Is there any extra value seen in sourcing from Taiwan over China?

{ I know the cost difference; just wondering what people think of the Value difference}

mike


----------



## kiwisimon (Oct 30, 2002)

I am not an entry level buyer but at those price points I don't care where things are made. If I was looking for a more "valuable" bike, Taiwan over China. Personally I try and buy from smaller companies that make their products in Japan where I live, or from the states, you guys need all the foreign cash you can get.IIWYIW look at sourcing from Cuba in the next few years, as labor is cheap and it helps out in your own backyard. Nicer climate for factory visits as well. Picture riding a Gitmo Havana or the Gitmo Fidel. Wonder if Gitmo could be converted into a bike factory?


----------



## BuddhaLite (Nov 14, 2008)

I'm new to fixed gear bikes after having not riden a bike in close to 20 years. I recently went into a LBS with the intent of buying a Surly Steamroller and wound up buying the Redline 925 for a few different reasons. After putting a few hundred miles on it in the last few weeks I'm still happy with the decision. Even though I stripped the fenders off it's nice to have them if I do start commuting to work on it.


----------



## Nickel II (Jul 18, 2003)

*Handlebar style - why for different styles...?*

Sorry - meant this to be a new thread on handlebar styles. Deleting....


----------



## BuddhaLite (Nov 14, 2008)

bikesdirect said:


> I am very interested in opinions here
> 
> We sell 9 models of SS/FG right now
> 
> ...


Personally I could care less where my bike was made/assembled. I spent a long time researching possible bikes. In the end though it came down to 1) buying something online either from BD or IRO or 2) LBS. If I knew more about how to fix my own problems it's more likely I would have bought from an online vendor.


----------



## max hammer (Jul 15, 2008)

i like my trek soho s, though it doesn't have the classic SS styling.


----------



## perttime (Jun 27, 2005)

Specialized Langster?
It is (gasp) aluminum but that doesn't seem to bother everybody. Anybody have opinions on how they ride?


----------



## cwc2k1 (Dec 8, 2008)

Nickel II said:


> Well, just looked at performancebike.com, and they put the Madison on sale at $459. Based on what everyone is saying, that seems like a steal. Even after tax, it is $200 under an IRO.
> 
> Going to debate it tonight and will swing by local performance shop on the way home to see if they have any in-stock to check out.


I don't know much about road bikes but I was looking at the Madison listed here on pb.com and the banner at the top says "Free Shipping today only Monday, December 8th. Not sure if it says that every day but if not then that may be something to take into consideration.


----------



## cwc2k1 (Dec 8, 2008)

Also, is that Madison for 459 from performancebikes a better bike for the money than a Mercier Kilo TT Pro for 450 from bikesdirect? I know this is a matter of opinion but I'm curious to see what you think, as probly is the guy who started this thread because they're both decent bikes for the money.


----------



## Nurse_Flash (Sep 1, 2008)

DIRT BOY said:


> I love my Madsion. It rides, REALLY, REALLY nice.
> 
> Old pic:


What kind of wheels? I love the classic look...looks sweet!


----------



## tc03 (May 5, 2009)

*SE Lager*

I have what might seem a silly question, but if I bought an SE Lager, would it be possible to put gears on it at a later date if i wanted to do some touring etc? I notice that it has some spacers on the rear hub, how much distance would I need?


----------



## DIRT BOY (Aug 22, 2002)

tc03 said:


> I have what might seem a silly question, but if I bought an SE Lager, would it be possible to put gears on it at a later date if i wanted to do some touring etc? I notice that it has some spacers on the rear hub, how much distance would I need?


No. Its a SS frame.


----------



## tihsepa (Nov 27, 2008)

The only think left stock on mine is the frame. You can tour on it but will still only have one gear.


----------



## tc03 (May 5, 2009)

A from Il said:


> The only think left stock on mine is the frame. You can tour on it but will still only have one gear.


 May I ask why it cannot take a rear wheel with gears?


----------



## Dave Hickey (Jan 27, 2002)

tc03 said:


> May I ask why it cannot take a rear wheel with gears?


Two reasons

1. There isn't a rear derailleur hanger. Nothing to hang the derailleur on
2. The rear spacing of the frame is 120mm. Modern geared frames are 130mm wide..


----------



## tc03 (May 5, 2009)

Thanks for that.


----------



## punchy (Nov 11, 2008)

Yeah the 120mm spacing can be a pain. Once you go SS dedicated bike frame. Thats it ! Gears are not an option. Well there are options. But it get technical, and not as straight forward or as efficient as a dedicated geared bike frame.I found that out as I was looking for a frame with sharp geometry to fit a Rohloff hub to. But i was dissappointed. So I had to compromise.

You can however buy 130mm spaced frames which can still be sharp handlers. And still set it up as a SS with the right hub. Something like a White industries ENO eccentric hub which is adjustable (in order to tension chain properly) and fits onto a vertical drop out frame. They are pricy but they have an excellent reputation and will last a very very long time. Although, saying all this, my ideas have probably blown way out of your budget. But just thought id mention them.

Steve


----------



## bikesdirect (Sep 9, 2006)

punchy said:


> Yeah the 120mm spacing can be a pain. Once you go SS dedicated bike frame. Thats it ! Gears are not an option. Well there are options. But it get technical, and not as straight forward or as efficient as a dedicated geared bike frame.I found that out as I was looking for a frame with sharp geometry to fit a Rohloff hub to. But i was dissappointed. So I had to compromise.
> 
> You can however buy 130mm spaced frames which can still be sharp handlers. And still set it up as a SS with the right hub. Something like a White industries ENO eccentric hub which is adjustable (in order to tension chain properly) and fits onto a vertical drop out frame. They are pricy but they have an excellent reputation and will last a very very long time. Although, saying all this, my ideas have probably blown way out of your budget. But just thought id mention them.
> 
> Steve



Soon there will be 3-speed internal hubs on some bikes of this type [not sure what will happen to the catagory name "SS/FG"

And we are even working on an 8-speed internal hub one with special dropbar/road shifter using detents set to nexus hub. 

also working on 5-speed internal with bar-end shifter

Not sure how far this trend will go; but I am sure the first S3X bikes and wheelsets will be popular for the early adoptor types

I like internal geared hubs, so I have to say my judgement on this matter could be cloudy


----------



## FatTireFred (Jan 31, 2005)

bikesdirect said:


> Soon there will be 3-speed internal hubs on some bikes of this type [not sure what will happen to the catagory name "SS/FG"
> 
> And we are even working on an 8-speed internal hub one with special dropbar/road shifter using detents set to nexus hub.
> 
> ...




when do they arrive? has the ship left Asia yet?


----------



## punchy (Nov 11, 2008)

Bikes direct . Please tell me more ! Do you have any more info on this. Any links ? photos ? Who are building these hubs ? Im assuming your talking about internal gears for 120mm spaced frames right ?

Steve


----------



## kenpr (Jun 27, 2008)

*Redline 925*

I also have a 925 and like it. The gearing (42/16 fixed, 15 freewheel) is just right for the rolling hills around central Maryland. It has steel frame, dependable brakes, fenders and I got it with a moustach handlebar. For $500, I feel it is a good value for the money.


----------



## bikesdirect (Sep 9, 2006)

FatTireFred said:


> when do they arrive? has the ship left Asia yet?



No
In fact the samples of the S3X hub are not even out to the OE guys like us yet

But I have pre-ordered the bikes and wheelsets
and intend to be first out with these


----------



## bikesdirect (Sep 9, 2006)

punchy said:


> Bikes direct . Please tell me more ! Do you have any more info on this. Any links ? photos ? Who are building these hubs ? Im assuming your talking about internal gears for 120mm spaced frames right ?
> 
> Steve



Steve

S/A S3X hub - which is due to release soon

https://sunrace-sturmeyarcher.blogspot.com/2008/09/s3x-fixed-gear-3-speed.html

https://www.moultonbuzz.com/?p=145

We will use the bar-end shifter

We also have a 3-speed commuting bike on the way; an 8-speed commuting bike on the way, an 8-speed Fanton Cross UNO [which of course, we not say UNO]

Plus this WT seems to be getting a lot of interest on BF.net










Fits super wide tires and fenders










I may put a 5-speed internal on a version of this Kilo WT with bar-end shift


----------



## punchy (Nov 11, 2008)

So this is an internal gear hub ? Do you have any info on its strength of build, and weight ? will it be high end or more of a commuter which is not built for haeay duty use ?

Steve


----------

